# How do i feed my frogs springtails?



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey, i got my first Temperate springtail culture today, and i was wondering how do i feed them to my frogs? Also, how and when do i seed them in the tank, and is there anything i should know to do or NOT to do to keep my springs alive?\

Thanks


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Read the FAQ that's in the sticky in this section: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=324


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

I use the floating advantage. I take my deli dup with the cultue inside and poor out the water into various areas of the viv. The springs float right on out! I recommend seeding before putting the frogs in or the frogs will gobble most of them up and the springs wont reproduce. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

and what about seeding?

btw mike, that was a helpful sticky!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Seeding a tank with springs is best done before you place frogs in it. 2-3 weeks before the frogs go in - just add springtails to the tank. If there is a nice layer of leaf litter - then in 2 weeks or so, your spring population will be booming. 

If you try seeding the tank after the frogs are in - the frogs are usually very successful in eating most of the springs you put in - and their numbers never get large enough to allow for a nice population.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have never learned much about springs, but let me ask a very basic question... (or maybe not)

When I seed the viv with them, will I ever have to reseed the viv after?

And will the springs ever harm the tank? Like cause too much breakdown of organic material? And what will they eat? Must I feed them in the viv after seeding?

What is the charcoal for?

And yes I have read the fact sheet... Just want some additional info.


And one more thing... Why charcoal? I know other things can be used, but why charcoal? I would think large bark mulch chips would be easiest...


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I use either a chunk of treefern fiber or a wet paper towel. Placed in a culture the springtails will take up residence. Just remove them and shake the springtails inside into your tank.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks. What are spring tails fed before placed in tank? Will fruit and veggies work fine? Kind of like meal worms, keep the food moist?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is another post on methods of harvesting springtails.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27275


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I feed my springs ground dry mushrooms (grocery stores may give you old ones for free) that I sprinkle in then mist until its moist. I also supplement this with yeast.


----------

